# How did Eastmancolor dominate the color american cinema from mid 50s to mid 90s?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Whatever movie I watch, I see that it was shot on Eastmancolor (Kodak Eastman film series) when I check on imdb.

I see that movies later than 1995 turned to Kodak Vision films from Kodak Eastman films, which are made by the same company, Kodak.


----------

